# Craigslist - need a new vehicle?



## ksalvagno (Jun 20, 2012)

I couldn't resist this one. I was looking on Craigslist and found this ad. This car cracks me up. Probably would make a good "farm" vehicle to transport small goats and sheep, pick up feed. But enjoy and get a good laugh.  

http://mansfield.craigslist.org/cto/3071569226.html


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## flemish lops (Jun 20, 2012)

I actually know of someone who might buy it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 20, 2012)

Good for them! In a different color, I really do think it would make some sort of good work/farm vehicle for light work. But the picture of it and the title still crack me up.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 21, 2012)

Well they get a 2   for creativity!


----------

